# nerves of steel



## Gulo (Nov 13, 2003)

my tiny hands are made for romancing
and i want it to stay that way:boxing:

but when doing unconventional systema strikes,  those tiny nerves along the back of my hands, fingers and knuckles flares up providing enough discomfort to stop using them.

this happens when my hands are relaxed. do any of you experienced this and found ways to help avoid it?


----------



## Jackal (Nov 13, 2003)

> this happens when my hands are relaxed.



Do you mean when your hands are relaxed upon impact?

What parts of your hand are you striking with when you feel this?

Is the pain lasting or just upon impact?


----------



## Gulo (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jackal _
> *Do you mean when your hands are relaxed upon impact?
> 
> What parts of your hand are you striking with when you feel this?
> ...




yes, i let the target body fold it into a fist.

back of hand; 1st, 2nd and 3rd knuckles

a few minutes after impact. nerves flares up like pinched. i then shake it off to alleviate the bulging. pain is gone when the nerve is'nt black and blue.

this does'nt happen when i hit bags. even with no mitts. i guess some people are just built like bricks:wah:

btw, how's your shoulder. did the 7-minute solved it? i have problem with a particular strike because of the rotator.
i drink to your health:drinkbeer


----------



## Jackal (Nov 14, 2003)

Shoulders been a lot better thanks. Mostly because Ive finally learned how to hit without the shock coming back to me on impact.

I cant really be sure without seeing or without actually feeling a hit from you but Im wondering if youre hyperflexing your knuckles by letting too much of your strike land on your fingers. You should let the target body fold your hand to take up slack on the opponents surface but your knuckles still should follow through afterwards, delivering most of the impact. I can see it happening more because people are softer than pads allowing for your hand to sink rather than them being built like bricks.  

Let me know what you discover.



-Jackal


----------

